# Iron Shelf



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am doing my kitchen in 40-50's vintage. Metal cabinets, painted floor, etc. I didn't know what to put above the stove and saw a picture of this shelf. I had to have it so here is my shelf. It is make out of black iron pipe and painted boards. Everyone loves it. I am making a microwave table with the same material to match.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! How are the shelves attached to the pipe? 

I've seen some really nice, big shelving units online that people have made. It looks like a fun project.

Barb


----------



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

They are not attached at all. They just nestle down against the neck(s) of the elbows and tees. The boards were cut to snuggly nestle in.


----------



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Also Barb
This shelf is totally adjustable in length and height by just the pieces you buy. The pipes come in all kinds of lengths from a couple inches to 10ft. If you don't mind me asking where in Michigan are you?

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Dumpaday . com has a bunch of pictures of furniture, shelves, etc. made of pipes & wood. 

I'm near Grand Rapids and the lake shore.

Barb


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

This actually looks pretty good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I put that up in my house and I would be finding a new place to live.


----------

